# TOONERVILLE TROLLEY GETS NEW MOTION



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

The forward and backward rocking motion of the trolley didn't seem right. So, I changed the pivot on the motor block from side to side to front and back. Now the motion is side to side. It was easier than I thought it would be and the crank and the attachment to the body are the same as before. Here's a clip of the new action.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dnReQg14sw


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great, Bob. Good job on the transition.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good to me...then again, it looked good before when it went fore-aft. Is this a case of just indecision...or did you really have a brain f....no, I won't say that. Your imagination is what makes your art great...so if sideways is better in your mind...it's better.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty neat Bob 

You should start selling them


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry about the dead link in the original post. I took it out of Youtube and replaced it with http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkiBdu0nICk because I shortened the clip to hide the mess that is my workshop test track. It took a while to figure out how to present the new version so that Youtube would accept it.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Mike's comments.....also with Randy maybe you could put patterns on your webpage http://4largescale.com/baxter/50.htm


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 

That was excellent. Now thinking back on all the trains I've been on, it was the side to side rocking I've had to brace for. Looks very natural. I second the idea for making plans available


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Plans, plans - he doesn't need no stinkin' plans. 
I've never seen Bob use a plan to build anything. 
Most of his kitbashes take so long that he will never even think of making a second copy.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, guys. As far as plans are concerned, I'll have to give that some thought.


----------

